# Stippled my S&W M&P Shield



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the look and feel


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks great, what did you use?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

ezbite said:


> looks great, what did you use?


Soldering iron with chisel tip


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive done this before on one of my other guns and used a soldering iron. I have one that you hold like a pen and comes with different tips. It works awesome! It is by far the best feeling grip that I have ever used!


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life (Apr 16, 2011)

LOOKS GOOD !! BTW, how do you like your S&W Shield ?


----------

